
Happy New Year HN! - john200ok
Happy new year! Wishing everyone a great year 2020! :)
======
ddevault
Happy new decade! Copied this from my Mastodon post:

Big picture, in the next decade, I would like to see:

1\. Federated free software services become the dominant platform for social
media and messaging.

2\. A more privacy-oriented and cryptographically-literate public, and simple,
standard free software tools anyone can leverage for this purpose.

3\. Open hardware, especially RISC-V, becoming the dominant approach for new
hardware development.

4\. Recapturing the mobile market from proprietary walled gardens, instead
favoring models which put the user in control of their devices (e.g. pmOS).

5\. Average (read: non-SV CEO) technologists becoming more politically
engaged, including running for and winning offices, and using political will
to reinforce the above and start making a difference outside of tech

~~~
MrGilbert
> Happy new decade!

HN wouldn't be HN if I'd let this stand uncommented, so... The decade actually
runs from 2011-2020. But yes, the 20s have finally started.

Anyways, Happy New Year! ;)

~~~
ddevault
Pretty sick of hearing this one, it doesn't make any sense. According to who?
How about the billions of people celebrating the new decade? It just seems
like the rallying cry of buzzkills.

Edit: dear god, it was rhetorical, please stop explaining it. Construct a
system in which everyone is correct by making the 0th or 1st year undefined
until additional context is established, then use it to stop being a pedant.
[https://xkcd.com/2249](https://xkcd.com/2249)

~~~
bananabreakfast
According to what years mean. Years are not 0 indexed.

A "decade" of apples would be apple #1 to apple #10 The second "decade" would
then be apple #11 to apple #20

Ergo, 2020 is the ending year of the second decade of the third millennium,
which started on 2001 :)

It's essentially the difference between celebrating a new chunk of time
defined by our collective radix, and celebrating a year because of the way it
looks.

We are now in "the 2020s" but not the second decade until next year.
Therefore, it is inaccurate to say we are in a new decade.

~~~
benatkin
They are zero indexed. The first zero is just missing. It's only relevant if
you need to work in terms of the nth century, or cross the boundary between CE
and BCE.

Calling this the start of a new decade, and 2001 the start of this century,
still makes perfect sense with the logical and consistent model that ISO has
come up with.

[https://www.iso.org/obp/ui#iso:std:iso:8601:-1:ed-1:v1:en](https://www.iso.org/obp/ui#iso:std:iso:8601:-1:ed-1:v1:en)

I like ordinals and appreciate the distinction between ordinal and cardinal,
and am happy with this edge case.

It gets confusing with centuries and terms like the 2000s
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000s](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000s))
but decades tend to always be called 10s, 20s, etc. If you can get people to
call this the 202nd decade, more power to you. However, defining the 2020s or
20s as 2021-2030 is wrong.

------
furgooswft13
When did everyone go to sleep last night in local time?

I passed out around 9pm. I normally stay up a little later but ordered
delivery and drank more than usual (recently at least, new years resolution
now) so yea....

~~~
nikhizzle
I normally try and sleep by 7pm. But last night I stayed up super late until
10pm and played video games to celebrate. Both vices I normally don’t make
time for.

Happy New Year everyone!!!!

~~~
overcast
7pm? What time do you eat dinner?

~~~
nikhizzle
around 5pm with my family

~~~
overcast
I'm impressed you get a proper nights sleep with eating that close to bedtime.

------
partyguy
Happy New Year 2020!!

------
void_nill
Thanks. I also wish you a happy new year 2020 and the congratulations also go
to the news ycombinator community.

------
sansnomme
Happy New Year HN! Here's to fun, profit, and happiness!!

------
davidmott
Happy New Year! :)

------
rch
So... What questions are you asking yourself?

~~~
Tabzz98
Why do we celebrate surviving for yet another year without celebrating all the
steps we took during the year towards prolonging human lifespans? There should
be a global medical/scientific conference to recap or something.

------
luord
Happy new year and decade, everyone!

------
sharma_pradeep
How we work is going to change

------
coding123
Happy new year / decade!

------
infinityplus1
Happy New Year everyone!!

------
univalent
Happy new year everyone!

------
KloudTrader
Happy New Year to the HN community! Best wishes for the new year and stay
awesome!

------
arnay07
Happy new year 2020!!

------
agumonkey
merry natural post read increment

